
Magic Leap: Gearing up for an exciting year - runesoerensen
https://www.magicleap.com/#/blog/gearing-up-for-an-exciting-year
======
Roritharr
Nope. Still not believing. You could have hyped me two years ago, now I'm just
going to pick the Tech apart and compare it to whatever Microsoft most likely
learned by having a product out.

------
stingrae
Reading into this, I assume they just hit Proto for the device and are
starting a process that will take ~6 months (in an ideal case) to ramp to a
mass production ready design and production line. (given they follow the
standard model, Proto -> EVT -> DVT -> PVT -> MP)

------
yalogin
This is just a reaction to the recent bad press they have been getting.

